# How Do I Remove An Account?



## Wordz (Mar 30, 2007)

How do I get rid of my account.


----------



## MightyBuddha (Mar 30, 2007)

Don't think you do. It just lives on forever.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 1, 2007)

your in the system now mannn. The matrix has your assss


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 1, 2007)

Wordz said:


> How do I get rid of my account.


Yeah, you can't. You have to simply stop posting. I'm sure somewhere down the line you'll get deleted.


----------



## cali-high (Apr 1, 2007)

i bet because he wants to make another account. go get a hotmail account


----------



## vervejunkie (Apr 1, 2007)

This is not very swell. For instance my internet name is vervejunkie. Some of my blogs, postings on other sites and whatnot are under this name. 

Doing a google search on 'myself' brings up a weed forum which has been troubling me. There should be a way for users to delete their accounts, if they wanted to.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 2, 2007)

You could change your handle.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 2, 2007)

Thats why a site like this your supposed to use a unique handle.


----------



## vervejunkie (Apr 2, 2007)

it just seems weird that if one were so inclined, an admin or mod couldn't just delete you - I'm no computer wiz, but i don't think it would be that hard to do.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 2, 2007)

verve PM rollitup hes the owner operator so if it can be done it will be him to help you out ask nicely.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 3, 2007)

I've seen someone ask this before and the answer rollitup gave was that you can't be deleted. You just have to stop posting.

If you're paranoid then it's your own fault. Like the man said, for a site like this you should think of an original handle.


----------



## vervejunkie (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm not paranoid, I don't even want to delete my account at this time! However, I strongly believe the option should exist on all subscribed internet forums, sites, lists, etc. The internet should forever be pro-user, not pro-"well maybe the admin can / will do it or maybe he/she won't / can't".

So many other sites / forums have a control panel function that allows you to delete your profile - it's imbedded in the forum software so the admins don't even have to mess with anything.


----------



## pauliojr (Apr 4, 2007)

vervejunkie said:


> This is not very swell. For instance my internet name is vervejunkie. Some of my blogs, postings on other sites and whatnot are under this name.
> 
> Doing a google search on 'myself' brings up a weed forum which has been troubling me. There should be a way for users to delete their accounts, if they wanted to.


Damn, I just tried this wondering if the same thing would happen and mother fucker!! The first link is my profile for this site. O well I guess.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Apr 16, 2007)

If you could just change your username at will thats just going to open up a whole load of problems


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I can see how if there was an anonomous name post option how it would be good and bad. It does suck that the search engines list your handle out there I wush that didnt happen though


----------

